# Newest Quilt



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a question. How does everyone get all the little "pills" off of the flannel?
They are more noticable on the dark back of the quilt. I have another almost done and it has a black flannel back,that will look awful with white pills on it. There must be a secret, HELP! I need to send this out in the mail to Grandbaby. It's 12 x12 7 inch squares.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Noone knows? This is a new quilt I just washed it twice, the flannel snipps sheded nice. This is not the other big pink one I did. I haven't washed it yet.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you tried one of those sweater shavers? Or the tacky strips you use to remove hair & lint from clothes---a lint roller?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have tryed duct tape, and a nail scrubber,The nail scrubber seems to work the best so far, but alot of work. Thanks!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely quilt. I have no idea on how to remove the pills except to pull them off by hand or use tape, which I see you've already done without success. Frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You. I am going to try to get a "shaver" today. I wanted to send it out today, I hope the post office is open until 5. Thanks!!!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I used some cheap flannel and it pilled. I used a stiff hair brush and it did a pretty good job.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

beautiful quilt.....i love polkadots.....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

puddlejumper007 said:


> beautiful quilt.....i love polkadots.....


It has tiny dots,med.dots,stars,plaid and a stripe. She is 7 ,I did not want to make anything to cheezy, so she could keep it a long time if she wants.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I know I'm probably late with ideas, but, I googled removing pilling from flannel.

*Removing Pills From Fabric | ThriftyFun*

www.thriftyfun.com/tf53465109.tip.html

Maybe this will help you next time as I see you've been making a lot of quilts with flannel.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I use a lint roller.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I ended up useing a nail brush. But kept a throwaway razor right near,but did not try it. Thanks for all the help. I'm kinda worried how bad the black and white one is going to be. I'll tackle that after Christmas.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful quilt. I've used cheap clear packing tape to get the pills off mine. I just put a strip of tape on the quilt and lifted off the pills until the tape was full, then tossed the used tape and started with a fresh strip.


----------

